# Forsyth county



## bigrob82 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to get in the woods on saterday i have been scouting and mane it is time i hunt south forsyth and the only thing that is botherying me as that last sat. i was scouting and found a fresh blood trail and if i catchem it could be bad  any one else hunting is south forsyth


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 7, 2008)

not hunting in forsyth county, but if you  know of anyone looking for a club member anywhere in forsyth county, pease let me know!!! save me the ride! and the GA$$$$$$!


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 7, 2008)

Hope you catch em..Rob..Maybe it was a yote eating something.


----------



## msdins (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll be hunting in S Forsyth alot during the week and then all the time during the extended archery season.


----------



## Buckshot (Sep 8, 2008)

*yep count me in!*

I hunt in S. Forsyth! Hunted around here for years! Have had alot of luck! And have permission to hunt several large tracts of land in S. Forsyth and N. Fulton! It should be a good opener!


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope it was a yote eatin somthing i hope the opener goes good i got a lot of oaks droping already and the deer are in em thick


----------



## missouri native (Sep 8, 2008)

Have been seeing lots of deer behind my house in S. Forsyth.  Plan to take a few out.  Great spot before work on weekdays or on Sunday morning before church.


----------



## Golightly (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hope to keep the poachers out this year*

I have been hunting some family property at 141 for 15 years.  I also hunt a club off of Daves Creek.  I have had more problems with people poaching the property next door and slipping in for years.  Stands stolen, cameras stolen, deer found with heads cut off.  The property that surrounds part our our property and across the street has been in litigation for a couple of years.  Some MONSTERS have been seen for the last 6 years.  I know of at least one this year.  I hope to post his picture this weekend.  Good luck to everyone.  Where are you guys?  Anyone know the game warden for this area now?  I would like to know their #


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 11, 2008)

I wish I was hunting in South Forsyth since I live there.  Sure would make it easier to hunt more.


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck in Forsyth County? I haven't got to hunt here this year yet. Mostly I hunt it during the afternoons during the week, or on the weekends when I can't make it to my lease. Hoping to get in a hunt or two  up here real soon. I have scouted a little and found some good acorns falling.


----------



## missouri native (Sep 29, 2008)

Missed a doe week ago Sunday morning 7:45 am.  Had a little one w/her.  Jumped one doe this Saturday evening walking in.  Only 2 times out in S. Forsyth.  Few acorns around.  Nothing great in my small area.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 2, 2008)

missouri native said:


> Missed a doe week ago Sunday morning 7:45 am.  Had a little one w/her.  Jumped one doe this Saturday evening walking in.  Only 2 times out in S. Forsyth.  Few acorns around.  Nothing great in my small area.



seeing a few small bucks up off exit 17


----------



## bigrob82 (Oct 5, 2008)

i have only hunted my spot once on opening day and saw a small five point but i am going over there this evening


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2008)

Golightly said:


> I have been hunting some family property at 141 for 15 years.  I also hunt a club off of Daves Creek.  I have had more problems with people poaching the property next door and slipping in for years.  Stands stolen, cameras stolen, deer found with heads cut off.  The property that surrounds part our our property and across the street has been in litigation for a couple of years.  Some MONSTERS have been seen for the last 6 years.  I know of at least one this year.  I hope to post his picture this weekend.  Good luck to everyone.  Where are you guys?  Anyone know the game warden for this area now?  I would like to know their #


You mean to tell me theres still hunting clubs in forsyth county???? Let me know if yall EVER need a member..


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2008)

I saw 2 in Forsyth this morning..Hunted 180ac I'd never been on before..Saw some decent buck sign also!!


----------



## bigrob82 (Oct 17, 2008)

i have killed a nine point and a does in forsyth know and maybe the next time i take cmghunter i can get him on one


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2008)

I've not killed any yet..Still waiting on a goodun..


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 21, 2008)

passed on a big 6 pt sat.


----------



## savage (Oct 21, 2008)

*ranger for forsyth?*

Ranger Pamela Garrison, I think.  Go on the DNR website and look up the ranger by county.  You can get the phone # to her office in Gainesville.


----------



## hitman2808 (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody in the woods near shakerage tonight..driving a red chevy truck.?( i think it was red.)  I thought i was the only one around..


----------

